# What's happened to my sweet little girl?



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

First of all call the breeder to see what they say. They should have some suggestions for you. Second, have you tried to play with just her? Even sitting on the floor, just the two of you in the same room, might make her bond to you better. Bogey seems like a bright, loving and energetic boy but maybe he's too much for Ginger. Maybe she needs quiet time with just Dad.
Lastly, call the vet to have her checked that she doesn't have any medical problems that could be making her so touchy. 
How does she get along with Bogey? Do they play well together? What is it about the neighbours house that she finds so interesting?
Too many questions....not enough answers....YET!
Keep us posted, we CARE!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if any of the behaviour you describe would concern me, but I can see why you question it.

I agree with spending time individually. They should train separately and play with you separately from time to time.

The neighbour problem should be stopped though. Basically, if she is going to run away, you have to prevent that. If a fence is not in the budget, then you need to boundary train her and get good recall before she is allowed loose. I know that is a pain. She needs to run now. But everytime she gets away and doesn't come back, the more she will do it. It becomes acceptable behaviour to her. Especially bad if you are calling and calling and making sweety pie noises and she blows you off. Not Good at all. If you need to purchase a 50 foot check cord, then do it. It's not my preference, but it's better than having your dog run away from you and getting away with it.

The fact she growled at you is showing you she is trying to push the boundaries. She knows she can get away from you and doesn't need to come back when called, so maybe she can push further. I'm not for the Alpha Roll. I would have just picked her up and given her a time out.


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the responses.

Yes I have tried to play with her individually and she does play a little better when bogey is not around. But she is still stand-off-ish even when I spend time alone with her. I'll have to give that more time to develope.

My wife is going to call her breeder today to see if they have any suggestions.

We are training them separately and she seems to do OK with the sit, down, and stay commands although they're somewhat young for any heavy duty training at 14 weeks. I couldn't imagine trying to train two puppies at the same time with one person. Impossible! They have been to the vet two times now and their check-ups have been good. Tomorrow they get their last puppy shots and another check-up.

We have been into leash training quite a bit over the last four weeks and Bogey has it pretty much under control but Ginny pulls constantly or just lays down.

Here's an update from last night . . . at around 10:00 PM I was on the couch in the family room reading the newspaper. Ginger came over to my leg and leaned against me. She looked up at me with eyes that said "I'm sorry and I love you". I hugged her and told her what a wonderful puppy she was and softly re-asured her that I love her, too. Aren't they great?

We'll get there.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm sure she will be just fine. I've heard that Males are more cuddly than females, maybe it's just that.

I can't imagine trying to train 2 at once, unless you were 2 people. Even then it would be difficult.

I look back when Clancy was a pup. There were times when I would come home and my wife was in tears and saying that Clancy was being really bad and mouthy and she had scratches to show it. It's a good thing they are so cute because I don't think they would make it past 3 months otherwise.


----------



## Beau (May 12, 2005)

Wow. Beau does the same thing. He runs in the evening just before it is time to go in for bed. We take him out and he only wants to play, but he has been playing in the house for some time. Then he wanders through the yard and then RUNS! My, does he run. He even looks back to see what we are going to do. We usually just walk out to where he is and stay close, but sometimes he pushes and crosses the street of our culdesac. My husband has to run him down. Lately he runs to the kids pool and then we get him. We have been patient, but not sure how long it will last. We even got a tie out stake to put him on(we have no fence), but it seems so limiting. When he comes inside after a bout outside on the tie out, he is a wild man. It takes some time to calm him down. Usually have to put him in the kennel for about 10 minutes then he is ok. Hmmm, not sure what else to do, just time.


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Beau said:


> Hmmm, not sure what else to do, just time.


Yup. I guess you're right. I'll have to go out and buy some more patience.


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

How about leaving a lead on her when you go out when my Millie did that I called Kitty where is the kitty and ran the other way she came right up to me and ask"Where's the kitty"lol And they are only babies remember takes them about a year to be more mature. And work separately


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

puppies are as different as kids.. even from the same litter. I have found that the independent ones are smarter, but require much stricter training.. "you can take your treat and good doggie", I am going to the neighbors.. they are just as loving, but in their own way and at their own time.. she is a little young, but there will be a time when you will have to make her start minding...right now, you are reinforcing her not minding... it is very tricky at this age.. but it is best if you can refrain from calling her when it cannot be enforced. there comes a time when she is going to have to learn that she HAS to come when called. You may want to get some help from a pro trainer. Just pick the trainer carefully. You want someone who is strict and demanding, but not heavy handed. Then you need to spend some time with her and the trainer so that you have the same control as the trainer. 

I would also watch the pups to see if one is dominating the other. They also can have a tendency to bond with each other at this age stronger than with the owner. You may have to consider seperating them most of the day. Meanwhile, do not look on them as good pup bad pup.. they are just different.. That independent little girl may just turn out to be one heck of a dog.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

We have a pair of 2 yr old Golden bitches, who are totaly differant in character.
Millie is the dominant one, Daisy much more submissive. 

I took them to puppy classes to help with training, if you dont already go I recommend it its a great help [ dont go on your own tho, you need 2 people for 2 dogs, my daughter went with me as Steve was at work].
I try to spend time with each pup- put one in the house while you play with or train the other. Sometimes take one out on its own.

We had the running away thing with Millie- she was a real escape artist! She would get out of the garden and go visiting, next door [to play with the children] up the road [ to play with other dogs] in the field [to bark at the cows]. Daisy would follow her, but soon learnt it was wrong. We had to "dog proof" the garden not easy I know if you have a big area or arn't allowed fences. We have been working hard on recall with Millie- shes pretty reliable now altho' I keep her on her lead when we walk thro' the wood near the pheasent pens- the birds are just too tempting!

If your dog keeps going thro' to the neighbours, explain to them and ask them to help by not talking to her or making a fuss of her.
If she only comes back for the treat once or twice, try to find something she really really likes [mine would do any thing for cheese] or a squeeky toy she "must" have, use several diff. treats to keep the game interesting.

Let us know how you get on,
Sarah


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our 2 1/2 year old Holly also runs. We had her trained last summer to stay in the yard. However, she spotted some geese in the neighbors yard from our upstairs balcony. We opened the door to take her outside and she bolted! She chased the geese thru 3 yards and then into the water. Now we are in Michigan again for the summer and she still runs along the neighbor's waterfront "looking" for the geese. Of course they(the neighbors) think it's great......the geese are staying away from their yards. 

We have taken a very stern stand on the running off issue. We immediately put her on a very short lead (like 12 inches)and she has no choice but to know who is boss. One afternoon, she sat and refused to move(actually tugged backwards) Game over......put her on the deck and let her watch us(and our other dog ,Jenny)enjoy the yard. 

There are very few cars......but it only takes one. She seems to be in a different world when she runs. I honestly don't think she even hears us yelling I hope all of us with this problem can find a quick solution.


----------

